# Mystic 2012-13



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Well It's about that time of year again so hopefully I will post a few more pictures than last year and my guys love taking pictures so there will be plenty to go around. Here is the first few.

550 all set up.

Magic in the container

350 dump

Bright LED'S yea I know its a bad picture.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

the truck looks mint i wish i kept mine that clean did u get a chance to salt last weekend?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Love that 550. How many miles/have you had any problems with it?


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice looking truck !


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Beautiful 550. Very nice and clean.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Morrissey snow removal;1529406 said:


> the truck looks mint i wish i kept mine that clean did u get a chance to salt last weekend?


Yea we laid some salt not on every account just the ones but enough to make a few $$

Mustang I have three 6.0's

550- 106,000 miles I bought it in March, No problems thus far strong running truck.

350 Dump- 49,000 Bought it new never had a problem but the check engine light is on but its running fine. I think its the EGR or ICP i think its called. Will find out this weekend

350 Pick up - 125,000 my truck nobody else touches it. Two EGR's over the years. The rust is starting to show due to all the years of salt. Need to make a choice this spring as to keep it and put some money into it and keep it as my daily driver or put it on work duty and buy myself something new


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i sanded 1 place not much we do is open saturday and sunday how do u like the s300


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Morrissey snow removal;1529871 said:


> i sanded 1 place not much we do is open saturday and sunday how do u like the s300


We have places that are 24 hours, apartments, hotels, and private roads that need to have an eye kept on em.

I love the 300. Everyone has their preference I ran a S650 for a little while a few weeks ago nice machine but ill keep my 300. only has 420 hours on it. Wish I could use it in the snow but I need to be mobile.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Mysticlandscape;1529874 said:


> We have places that are 24 hours, apartments, hotels, and private roads that need to have an eye kept on em.
> 
> I love the 300. Everyone has their preference I ran a S650 for a little while a few weeks ago nice machine but ill keep my 300. only has 420 hours on it. Wish I could use it in the snow but I need to be mobile.


So you dont use the bobcat in the snow?

Who do u get your magic salt from? Or do you mix it yourself? I am using it for the first time this year. Have about 30 ton sitting in my yard.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Everything looks great and ready to go. How do you like the smith spreaders and are they all electric? Thanks


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

ducaticorse;1529880 said:


> So you dont use the bobcat in the snow?
> 
> Who do u get your magic salt from? Or do you mix it yourself? I am using it for the first time this year. Have about 30 ton sitting in my yard.


I don't physically use it is what I am saying. One of the guys runs it.

I get it in triaxle loads from northeast. I don't have a place to mix it myself or I should since its cheaper. This will be my 3rd year using it. I like it.

Burkartsplow- All three are electric. I have never had issues with the motors during the season. Have them gone through before the season to make sure they are 100%. This will be my 4th season with my original and its running strong no issues ( Knock on wood)

two of them have two motors; one 1/4 horse for the spinner and 1/2 horse for the conveyor

the oldest one has a single 1/2 horse that does both.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

What does north east charge? Those guys are pretty cool up there.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

ducaticorse;1529938 said:


> What does north east charge? Those guys are pretty cool up there.


i know the last time i got it at northeast they where $199 i think and the guy down south on the mas border was $130 a ton they could do better on there magic pricing. 
I don't know what they are getting this year have not had a need for it .


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

199 is pretty high. I rebuilt a MM1 plow at 3am three years ago with parts bought from NE. I really like how they stay open 24 during weather. I have moved into the city so its more of a stretch for me to get there now.


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

I like your fleet Mystic, love my Chevy's but I love the way those F-550s look. Good luck this winter!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lookin good man. Ive been talkin to Cam and was sayin we should have an MA meet up before xmas. I wanna see your stuff always looks good. Thumbs Up


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I love that 550. Nice and short and lots of payload.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

sweet ride now we just need to add snow


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking good man hope you have a good season


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Northeast is around $140 a ton delivered. If I was to buy salt and mix it its would be like $120 i figured after labor and fuel etc. I'll let them do the leg work. I figure its not worth it unless your using like 250 tons or more. Last year I used 40.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

40 ton is a good amount considering we had 9 inches of snow here last season.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Mysticlandscape;1530483 said:


> Northeast is around $140 a ton delivered. If I was to buy salt and mix it its would be like $120 i figured after labor and fuel etc. I'll let them do the leg work. I figure its not worth it unless your using like 250 tons or more. Last year I used 40.


They have come down alot on the price i know they where close to $200 when i got it a couple of years back and when i was the show in marlrbough the guy on the south shore MA RI border was around $130.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I wouldn't purchase it if it cost me 200. Doesn't make sense financially.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well they are the only one that are close enough to pick up at for magic when you factor the time and fuel to go to the other places you pay the few bucks more . maybe is more compition now why there price is lower. i said the same thing that was the last time i would pay close to that much for it and switch to something else.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Magic is like $138/ton delivered.

Couple new pics.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Trucks and bobcat lookin good Tim. Was nice meeting you last sat at the meet up man.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

nice trucks


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice looking fleet im not a ford guy but thoes trucks are sharp and may win me over lol. Pusher on the skidsteer?


----------



## bdavis (Oct 27, 2005)

Mystic....nice meeting you this week......good luck with that plow! Ill keep you # in my phone. See you around!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice trucks!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Davis same to you. We will be in touch


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Great looking fleet. I'm jealous of that 550


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like your all set. Good luck this winter, hopefully its a good one all across for everyone.


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

were you at the car wash cleaning up yesterday?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

dlnimsy;1554151 said:


> were you at the car wash cleaning up yesterday?


Whether it was me depends on which truck you saw but we was the trucks right after the storm so most likely... had to do em twice last time.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice F550.
EGR delete on your 6.0's would cure that problem.
I have it on a 6.0 & my 6.4.
The extra tweaks on my daily driver bring a silly grin any time I punch it.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

trucks look good


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

Magic in Manchester NH is $128 yd picked up and $119 a ton delivered for a trailer load. Nice looking trucks.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

ANA Proscapes;1569926 said:


> Magic in Manchester NH is $128 yd picked up and $119 a ton delivered for a trailer load. Nice looking trucks.


100% worth the extra coin


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

ducaticorse;1569929 said:


> 100% worth the extra coin


It sure is considering every one is $110-150 a yard for white salt. We only use magic. Our properties are ice free way before any one else's.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Been a long 3 weeks but its finally slowed down.... some pictures from nemo and other events.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

More pictures....


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Few more ....

Blue snow is never good.

Literally ran the tires right off the 300....


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Bet you guys have rake in some serious coin! Are the accounts yours or do you sub? The backhoe have a pusher? Any issues with the 6.0L fords to date??


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

nice pics. was that your loader going on rt1 ? it's a pain when the stuff freezes in the sander i see the salamanda trying to warm it up. . 
I was going to say did some steel the tires off the bobcat and leave it for dead lol. well with nemo you should be able to put some good tires on there .


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

EGLC;1610280 said:


> Bet you guys have rake in some serious coin! Are the accounts yours or do you sub? The backhoe have a pusher? Any issues with the 6.0L fords to date??


Yea new toys in the furture....

Accounts are all ours, we salt a few accounts for a few other companies

Nope 6.0's have all been fine typical front end parts when your plowing but that's in all trucks. Love my trucks I baby them all as much as I can they will be getting full details come spring.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

cat320;1610398 said:


> nice pics. was that your loader going on rt1 ? it's a pain when the stuff freezes in the sander i see the salamanda trying to warm it up. .
> I was going to say did some steel the tires off the bobcat and leave it for dead lol. well with nemo you should be able to put some good tires on there .


Nope wasn't my loader one of Wood's Trucking I believe.

Yea the heater did nothing. Ended up using hammer and bar. Only about 2 five gallon buckets in their but it was in their the whole storm thought I spun it all off before **** hit the fan during nemo.

Nobody stole them put 125 hours on the machine in a week and they were boarder-line before that so she deserved some new shoes.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That happend to a friend of mine he had left some mix in the sander and it froze solid he had to do the same thing with the sander in the dump so we but the salamanda on the bed of the truck and aimed it right to the bottom of the V with a tarp over the whole thing it finnnaly gave way but there was no blizzard when we did it so we had a little time to let it thaw.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

We also had the same thing happen to us we mixed 25#s of calciume pellets to 4 or 5 gallons of water and dumped it over top it worked pretty good.


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks good, I was thinking the same thing with all those 6.0s, working motor they say though, as long as you work them and treat them right... Always like your updates, keep them coming!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

ANA Proscapes;1569937 said:


> It sure is considering every one is $110-150 a yard for white salt. We only use magic. Our properties are ice free way before any one else's.


Thats just nuts on price... I'm paying $65 ton for brown salt, which I have found performs much better than white salt. Cakes together a lot less as well..


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

merrimacmill;1611646 said:


> Thats just nuts on price... I'm paying $65 ton for brown salt, which I have found performs much better than white salt. Cakes together a lot less as well..


That is an excelent price gor Magic salt i assume that is what you ment when you say brown salt ?What kind of tonage to get it at $65 ?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Do you still have the red F350 PSD? Was a clean low mileage truck IIRC.


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

merrimacmill;1611646 said:


> Thats just nuts on price... I'm paying $65 ton for brown salt, which I have found performs much better than white salt. Cakes together a lot less as well..


Those are retail prices picked up at the local suppliers.


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

cat320;1611656 said:


> That is an excelent price gor Magic salt i assume that is what you ment when you say brown salt ?What kind of tonage to get it at $65 ?


To the best of my knowledge he doesn't use Magic. I believe he's talking about just straight salt. There a couple different colors of salt in our area.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice trucks and S300 you have! Glad you made some good $ off of NEMO, you guys out east deserved it!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm paying $220 a ton for Magic and that's picking it up. I only use very small quantities at this stage. I only use my tailgate spreader and might use 1 hopper full each storm, sometimes not even that much. And I have access to it 24/7 so it's pretty convenient. Most everything I do still want sand.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice pics man


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

MSS Mow;1612413 said:


> I'm paying $220 a ton for Magic and that's picking it up. I only use very small quantities at this stage. I only use my tailgate spreader and might use 1 hopper full each storm, sometimes not even that much. And I have access to it 24/7 so it's pretty convenient. Most everything I do still want sand.


Damn, at $220 a ton the guy selling it would have to fill up all my trucks with fuel and lend out his wife for a night to give one of the guys some company during the storm.

Has anyone done a real and scientific cost analysis of this magic salt? I know everyone who uses it loves it, and I honestly cannot speak from personal experience, but the price difference is simply through the roof.

No matter what it does, or how it performs, remember there is always a visual aspect of salting a lot. If your putting down 1 ton at $220, I could put down 3.4 tons for the same money. That means for the same material cost to me, the customer gets to see me come through 3.5 times. Also my salt logs will have 3.5 services instead of 1, which can show diligence when your getting sued for slip and fall. It truly makes a manager feel warm and fuzzy inside to see consistent salting going on.

Then lets talk about when you just need to salt the lot, and the temps or snowfall are not going to have an affect on performance for magic vs. reg salt. You'll be paying $220 while I'm paying $65 for the same results.

People do tell me that you end up using less material. Which could be true, but from what I've seen, I'd guess 95% of people over apply salt in the first place. Most people don't realize that at 32 degrees, you can expect at least 45 minutes till full activation. Furthermore, most people don't properly calculate efficiency loss when the temp is reduced by only 10 degrees. The activation time, and efficiency loss is huge with just a 10 degree drop. My theory is that magic works 'faster' so people see the instant results, and think they're saving a ton of money. When straight salt doesn't start working right away, people start going over their application twice thinking they did not put down enough.

After all that, I'd also go as far to say that I bet most people don't have or know their application rates, and just send their guys out to throw the stuff around till there is no ice.

Again, I've never even used it so I could be completely wrong, I'm going on what I've seen on neighboring competitor lots using it, and my understanding of salt as a de-icing chemical. I personally think a lot of people are drinking the kool-aid on the magic salt deal.

The only exception for me would be during the really cold storms where salt is almost useless until the sun comes out, thats when I wish I had some hanging around.


----------



## ANA Proscapes (Jul 14, 2011)

merrimacmill;1613767 said:


> Damn, at $220 a ton the guy selling it would have to fill up all my trucks with fuel and lend out his wife for a night to give one of the guys some company during the storm.
> 
> Has anyone done a real and scientific cost analysis of this magic salt? I know everyone who uses it loves it, and I honestly cannot speak from personal experience, but the price difference is simply through the roof.
> 
> ...


I love koolaid. Lol


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

There is a strong residual effect with magic too. If you're a seasonal, you absolutely will use less and be more effective at the same time, thus saving the frequency of visits/operating costs. 65 a ton for straight salt? How many triaxels are you buying at a time for that price?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I've never heard of 220 a ton for magic. That is a joke. You can buy 55 gal drums and mix it yourself. It can also be had for as low as 110 a ton in my area although I haven't used that guys particular product. The stuff I use is saturated with treatment, I'm sure the ratios are all over the map in that regard though..


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

merrimacmill;1613767 said:


> Damn, at $220 a ton the guy selling it would have to fill up all my trucks with fuel and lend out his wife for a night to give one of the guys some company during the storm.
> 
> Has anyone done a real and scientific cost analysis of this magic salt? I know everyone who uses it loves it, and I honestly cannot speak from personal experience, but the price difference is simply through the roof.
> 
> ...


Yeah, $220 is high but I don't really have a choice if I want to use it. I don't have a place to mix/store it myself and there is not another supplier within 60 miles. Plus, I have 24 hour access to it and can use their loader, not that I need it for a tailgate unit.

The true benefit of Magic is that it can be used at a much lower temperature than straight salt. So, when you're using your $65 a ton salt at 10 degrees and it's not working, my customer is happy with a bare lot with just one application instead of seeing me coming through 3.5 times "trying" to burn it off with regular salt. I would hate to have to wait for the sun to come out for my salt to work. We haven't seen the sun in a week here. It depends on what your needs are. If you don't have temps drop below 20 degrees often, then it's no big deal. However, we regularly have temps drop to 0 on the tail end of a storm and Magic is the only thing that will work.



ducaticorse;1614368 said:


> I've never heard of 220 a ton for magic. That is a joke. You can buy 55 gal drums and mix it yourself. It can also be had for as low as 110 a ton in my area although I haven't used that guys particular product. The stuff I use is saturated with treatment, I'm sure the ratios are all over the map in that regard though..


Well you have heard of it now. That's what happens when you literally live in the sticks!! I'm glad you brought up saturation ratios too because you can bet those selling it at $110 a ton are NOT mixing it properly. Is $220 a ton high? Of course but I don't have another option. It's still cheaper than buying salt by the bag. My supplier always has a very strong mix, as he actually uses 90% of what he mixes. There is only a couple of us that buy from him and neither of us use a lot. It's more as a favor that he lets us buy it than it is him trying to sell the product. And it is much appreciated.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

merrimacmill;1611646 said:


> Thats just nuts on price... I'm paying $65 ton for brown salt, which I have found performs much better than white salt. Cakes together a lot less as well..


We tried the brown salt because it was $12 per ton cheaper than white. We found out why, it worked great when it was over 40 and the sun was out. We put out six tons where we would normally use 2 tons of white. Maybe we got a bad batch?

I've also heard that magic tracks and holds better than straight salt?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

The benefit is a lower effective operating range, better disbursal, and the lasting residual effects.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

There could be something major I'm missing on this magic salt, everyone who writes the checks for it seems to like it. I'm just still in sticker shock, thats all.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

merrimacmill;1614768 said:


> There could be something major I'm missing on this magic salt, everyone who writes the checks for it seems to like it. I'm just still in sticker shock, thats all.


It is alot of sticker shock . but it does have the residual affect and the benifits of not harming grass or walkways. but it comes down to people not seeing brown sand when you leave. and how cheap people are when they see you come once and send them a bill that would like going 4 times lol


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol, perception is reality to some extent


----------

